# Brazilian Jujitsu



## chiro4 (Oct 9, 2007)

Why does it take so long to get a black belt in Brazilian Jujitsu?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

chiro4 said:


> Why does it take so long to get a black belt in Brazilian Jujitsu?


Check out this thread. That should answer your questions. If not feel free to ask more. Oh...Welcome to the board

B


----------

